# Dollar per gallon sale at Petco starts tomorrow



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been very interested in this sale, since I'm starting up a 20 gallon. Just thought I'd remind everyone that it starts tomorrow.  It runs until July 12th. Here's more details: http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_...ook-_-aquatics-_-dollar-per-gallon-_-20140628 I think the smallest tank included in the sale is a 10 gallon. Only the rectangular black-rimmed type tanks are included, as far as I know. Still a great chance to get a bigger tank for less money, if you've been planning to buy one.

(I'm not connected to them in any way. I just thought the folks here would like to know.  Hope this is allowed...)


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Doing a big thrift store run today, and if I don't find any lucky deals - petco tomorrow. That sale is too good to pass up.


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this! I usually grab the 2.5g tanks at Petsmart for $15. I just brought home a third betta and he needs a nice upgrade so I'll definitely be sure to stop by Petco. I've been begging my bf to let me buy a 15-20g tank to house all three of our bettas (or three 5g for each one lol) but he said no. Dollar/gallon is far too good of a deal though....


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

I wish I had enough space in my house to justify buying a 20 gallon tank during that sale! D: Or possibly get rid of the two 5g tanks I have and replace it with a 10g... But then that'd mean I have two unused 5g tanks sitting around, when I already have another (Fluval Spec) in storage. So little space, so much want. But if I got rid of all my cosplay stuff, I could probably fit that in 20g tank... >


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Just bought 2 20 gallons and a 10 gallon. An acquaintance needs a hospital tank for one of his fish, and has a spare 75 gallon with stand that he's going to trade me for one of those 20 gallons and $50. LUCKY ME!!!

That huge tank is awfully intimidating, but I have this long stretch of empty wall that needs filling...

Spent too much time chatting to actually check the local thrift stores


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

hrutan said:


> Just bought 2 20 gallons and a 10 gallon. An acquaintance needs a hospital tank for one of his fish, and has a spare 75 gallon with stand that he's going to trade me for one of those 20 gallons and $50. LUCKY ME!!!
> 
> That huge tank is awfully intimidating, but I have this long stretch of empty wall that needs filling...
> 
> Spent too much time chatting to actually check the local thrift stores


Wow, good luck! Considering the largest tank I've had in the last few years is my 3 gallon, I'd have no idea what to do with a 75 gallon, lol. Happy everyone's taking advantage of the sale and getting nice tanks.  I don't think I can make it to a Petco today, but tomorrow or Tuesday I might be able to get my 20g...:blueyay: I'm excited...


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't actually know what I'm going to do with a 75g either. Probably buy some dirt...

"Start from the beginning, and when you get to the end, stop."


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I wanna see if i can get a 30g long. I might buy 10g just in case lol.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

hrutan said:


> I don't actually know what I'm going to do with a 75g either. Probably buy some dirt...
> 
> "Start from the beginning, and when you get to the end, stop."


You could always do what the professional aquascapers do, and just have one or two schools of tiny fish.  Big schools of fish are pretty cool looking. Oh, or a really big planted tank. 

I like that quote. It's about the journey, not the destination...especially with fleeting, changing things like aquariums.  I'll be working on my new tank very slowly. My problem with many of my previous tanks is that I went too fast, because I was impatient.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll install it and buy parts for it one by one. Since it's just the tank itself and a stand, there's a project, there. I'll fill it and buy a cover and filter, and just cycle it for now. It'll be planted, and that'll be the next project. =)


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

i just grabbed i real nice 30 gallon my self


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I feel a strong urge to go get a 40 gallon breeder. I have no use for it and nowhere to put it, but I want it.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

givemethatfish said:


> I feel a strong urge to go get a 40 gallon breeder. I have no use for it and nowhere to put it, but I want it.


I wish I could get a 40 gallon. I just love the width. It would be so fun to aquascape one. You could really create a feeling of depth. Unfortunately, I have no space for one in my room, and I really don't have the money for a big tank. Maybe someday...


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

If I had a better stand, I could easily replace my 20g long with the 40. There's room where I have the 20. But it's on an Ikea shelf right now, and even reinforced I feel like I'm pushing the weight capacity. . .


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

If I would have know this sale was gonna happen I wouldn't have spent $70 on an Aqueon Mini bow 5 lol... Major fail on my part. However definitely going to hit up that sale for another 5 gallon  If only I could get a 20 gallon, but sadly I have no space


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

SkyDye said:


> If I would have know this sale was gonna happen I wouldn't have spent $70 on an Aqueon Mini bow 5 lol... Major fail on my part. However definitely going to hit up that sale for another 5 gallon  If only I could get a 20 gallon, but sadly I have no space


I think the sale only applies to tanks over 10 gallons. Actually, a 10 gallon would be a nice compromise. ;-)

I'm going to get to pick up my 20 gallon today! :blueyay: ...which also means that I need to clean out my 2 gallon, empty my two desktop tanks, and then move them. I'll be putting the 20 gallon on my desk. OK, maybe I shouldn't be so excited. lol


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

This is amazing!!!! People were talong about it so i thoght i missed it again, but then i opened the link and my world got a million times better. I hope i can convince my parents to let me go/ have time. My dad is going to germany for three weeks and my mom is 7 1/2 months pregnent and we have a landscaping buisness that i have to take over. But hopefully i can use that as leverage to get anpther tank


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> I think the sale only applies to tanks over 10 gallons. Actually, a 10 gallon would be a nice compromise. ;-)
> 
> I'm going to get to pick up my 20 gallon today! :blueyay: ...which also means that I need to clean out my 2 gallon, empty my two desktop tanks, and then move them. I'll be putting the 20 gallon on my desk. OK, maybe I shouldn't be so excited. lol


Oh shoot really? :-( I don't have room for a 10 sadly... Maybe I can still find a 5 gallon there that's not on sale but still a nice price.


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

SkyDye said:


> Oh shoot really? :-( I don't have room for a 10 sadly... Maybe I can still find a 5 gallon there that's not on sale but still a nice price.


Just to let you know, I picked up a 5 gallon tank for about $12 at my local fish store made by Deep Blue (tank-only was that price - hood cost about 3x as much, ha). It seems well-made and the silicone is neat and attractive.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Just curious, has anyone taken advantage of the free filter with the mail-in rebate? According to the sale page, you can get one when you buy a tank. I'd be interested if it's really free.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't, I was more interested in getting a filter RIGHT AWAY, ha!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> Just curious, has anyone taken advantage of the free filter with the mail-in rebate? According to the sale page, you can get one when you buy a tank. I'd be interested if it's really free.


I'm going to put it in so we'll see. You actually have to buy one of the filters outlined in the flyer for your tank size, then put in the MIR and they will refund you the price.

Edit* : Be sure that your tank has the MIR form on the inside, it will list the eligible filters on the front, then you fill out the back and mail it in.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Veloran said:


> I'm going to put it in so we'll see. You actually have to buy one of the filters outlined in the flyer for your tank size, then put in the MIR and they will refund you the price.
> 
> Edit* : Be sure that your tank has the MIR form on the inside, it will list the eligible filters on the front, then you fill out the back and mail it in.


So, I'm confused...do you actually get a filter at the same time as the tank? Do you get refunded right when you buy it, or later on after you mail in the form? Sorry if these are stupid questions.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a mail-in rebate. You buy the filter, get the form from the tank, and mail it in for a rebate card.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, you pay upfront for both, then fill out the form and send it in. Usually they send you a check in a couple months.

If you do the mail in rebate, remember rule 1 .. photocopy everything and keep the copy.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

My Petco Person called me a little while ago about the sale, but didn't mention it was for all tanks. Thanks very much for the tip.

Might just get that 28 gallon bow front I've been eyeballing. Yea Marble Hatchetfish


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

So I went rushing down to Petco, only to discover the sale is on Tetra brand aquariums. Didn't read the entire thread before I went, or the link to their site, so that one's on me.

Too bad. Gonna give it 24 hours before I see if anything that interests me.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

rpadgett37 said:


> So I went rushing down to Petco, only to discover the sale is on Tetra brand aquariums. Didn't read the entire thread before I went, or the link to their site, so that one's on me.
> 
> Too bad. Gonna give it 24 hours before I see if anything that interests me.


Is there something wrong with Tetra brand tanks? 

I picked up the tank today. Just filled it with dirt. I'm so excited. :-D I figured it out about the filter, thanks guys.  I've never had a Tetra filter before. Hope it doesn't break - I have terrible luck with filters...


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, even if it breaks, as long as you get the rebate, it was free. ^_^


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

hrutan said:


> Well, even if it breaks, as long as you get the rebate, it was free. ^_^


Yep, that's the good part. I think I'll fill out the rebate form today so that I don't forget.  I mostly just don't want to need to buy another piece of tank equipment, since I'll need to buy two lighting fixtures and a heater in the near future...


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's nice to be able to space out those purchases. Purchasing all the start up equipment turned out to be really expensive. :shock:


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

hrutan said:


> It's nice to be able to space out those purchases. Purchasing all the start up equipment turned out to be really expensive. :shock:


A fun tip I've discovered: this hobby feels a lot less expensive if you buy one thing at a time.  Just don't do the math later.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> Is there something wrong with Tetra brand tanks?


lol... no. Of course not. Because of space limitations, I've been looking for something different than standard sized tanks. I have a relatively small area next to my desk behind the door where I can just squeeze a larger tank with the right dimensions.


----------



## latentimage (Jun 29, 2014)

Had no idea that the sale was going on until I read about it on here. Went in today and bought a 10 gallon startup kit for 50% off. Turned out to be only 34 dollars! Apparently all the Terta stuff is part of the sale. The plan is to divide this thing up into three parts for some new Bettas I have coming from Thailand. Very excited. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I went into petco yesterday. the 40g breeder tank looked real nice, but missing 2 weeks of work is hitting me kind of hard. I'll pass on the $1 per gal sale this year, because I'm getting a ADA tank, which is putting a hole in my wallet.


----------



## dragnz2159 (May 1, 2014)

They will probably have the sale again soon. When I started shopping for my betta in March, a store associate in the fish department said that one had just ended a few weeks prior me coming in the store.


----------

